
Startup Teardown: Less Spockiness, More Alien Fistfights - dreeves
https://medium.com/@paulmontreal/less-spockiness-more-alien-fist-fights-beeminder-a0aca2a21bf2
======
dreeves
I'm a cofounder of the startup being torn to shreds in this piece and
delighted to answer questions!

